# Korra krew vs Captain America



## AvatarKorra (Jul 20, 2014)

Team Korra:
Korra
Mako
Bolin
Asami with Equalist Glove
Tenzin


vs

Captain America (Steve Rodgers)


Battle takes place at: Abandoned New York

*Rules:*
?40m Apart
?Cap Full Knowledge
?Cap doesn't have his gun, only his shield
?No AS
?In Character 
?Daytime
?Everyone else otherwise standard gear
?Current Krew, Current Cap
Round 2)Same Except Cap has a gun with 2 bullets, and everyone bloodlust


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 20, 2014)

In character means Cap gets jobbing aura.
he solos all of Avatarverse 
What are the stats of Korra, last I checked it was Low Supersonic-subsonic and large building level. Cap with prep is almost Batman/Deathstroke level jobbing.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 20, 2014)

Korra Can metalbend, so theoretically, she could take away Cap's Shield.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 20, 2014)

ssjjshawn said:


> In character means Cap gets jobbing aura.
> he solos all of Avatarverse
> What are the stats of Korra, last I checked it was Low Supersonic-subsonic and large building level. Cap with prep is almost Batman/Deathstroke level jobbing.



I'm pretty sure Korra is hypersonic with cityblock-multi cityblock DC in base


----------



## Fujita (Jul 20, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Korra Can metalbend, so theoretically, she could take away Cap's Shield.



Metalbending fails against highly purified metal

I would imagine that Captain America's shield more than qualifies

(Edit: And end of Book 2 Korra can't metalbend anyway)


----------



## Sigismund (Jul 20, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm pretty sure Korra is hypersonic with cityblock-multi cityblock DC in base



Oh ok. Well shit I need to catch up then.
Then Cap doesn't have a chance if we don't job him.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

Fujita said:


> Metalbending fails against highly purified metal
> 
> I would imagine that Captain America's shield more than qualifies
> 
> (Edit: And end of Book 2 Korra can't metalbend anyway)



i dunno, isn't it an alloy?

oh, wait, i get what you mean. had to read up on its mechanics. there ain't gonna be any "crude earth" in that shield


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 20, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Korra Can metalbend, so theoretically, she could take away Cap's Shield.



Metal bending Vibranium?


----------



## King Kakarot (Jul 20, 2014)

I think Korra stomps him pretty easily

How strong is she in base form?


----------



## Fujita (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i dunno, isn't it an alloy?
> 
> oh, wait, i get what you mean. had to read up on its mechanics. there ain't gonna be any "crude earth" in that shield



Yeah, I guess I worded that strangely 

People with Industrial Revolution-esque refining technology (roughly... given the tanks and small mechs ) could make things that metalbenders couldn't bend

okay no that's just completely the wrong time period

I was pretty sure that whatever weird super-durable metal makes up the shield was not going to be beaten by that


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 20, 2014)

Isn't Cap in the MHS range?

What's stopping him from just throwing his shield at Korra and beheading the glass cannon?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 20, 2014)

She cnt metal bend the shield.

However I'm not familiar with Cpt basic feats don't add up to beat Korra.

Current Cpt could get his own crew though. He's got a white girl with a temper not Their.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 20, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Isn't Cap in the MHS range?
> 
> What's stopping him from just throwing his shield at Korra and beheading the glass cannon?



Thts got to be jobbing?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> He's got a white girl with a temper not Their.


erm

what does this sentence mean


----------



## Regicide (Jul 20, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Isn't Cap in the MHS range?
> 
> What's stopping him from just throwing his shield at Korra and beheading the glass cannon?


Nothing, really.


----------



## Fujita (Jul 20, 2014)

MCB? Where's that from


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> erm
> 
> what does this sentence mean



I don't even know. Stupid tblt.

He's got a white girl with the temper of Thor.

For some reason I have to turn of spellcheck for me to form sentences?


----------



## AvatarKorra (Jul 20, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Isn't Cap in the MHS range?
> 
> What's stopping him from just throwing his shield at Korra and beheading the glass cannon?



Her teammates.. and im not sure if steve ever did that in character.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 20, 2014)

AvatarKorra said:


> Her teammates.. and im not sure if steve ever did that in character.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2014)

Note he can see faster than bullets being fired.


----------



## xlab3000 (Jul 20, 2014)

Captain America dies. Also LOL at Captain America soling the avatarverse.


----------



## Fujita (Jul 21, 2014)

Fujita said:


> MCB? Where's that from



This was a serious question, smiley be damned


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 21, 2014)

Avatars are definitely at least that strong if that's what you're asking.


----------



## Mexikorn (Jul 21, 2014)

I think Cap takes this more likely than not, in character anyways. How I see the situation is that Korra + Friends don't see Stevey as a high enough threat to go all out. So basically Korra is gonna be base for quite some time. And since even a decent ki-stopper can incapacitate her... no really, steve is so much better than your average ki-stopper. As long as Steve knows WHAT to do he can put Korra flat on her back before she realises (unless she has speed advantage) and her allies won't stop him either. I can't imagine Cap being severly distracted by a commoner, a wiesel and a bit of fire. Electrocution and a big fucking dog might tho. And IF korra get's avatar mode I don't think Cap can hold his own against dat. Humm, pretty balanced matchup imo. Steve 6/10


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2014)

a trained super soldier who has fought and won countless battles across time and space, faced down terrors that make gods tremble...

but he's gonna be taken down by some wet behind the ears teenagers...yeah, ok...


----------



## Fujita (Jul 21, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> Avatars are definitely at least that strong if that's what you're asking.



_Without_ the avatar state, though? It's restricted, and people claim that Korra has these kinds of feats in base. Could well be, I just don't remember it at all... or it happened in those book 2 episodes I haven't watched.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 21, 2014)

oh ava state restricted?

yeah I dunno then

The only non avatar state feats remotely close to that is like Ozai with the comet, which is equally unusable for obvious reasons


----------



## Fujita (Jul 21, 2014)

I remember feats like Korra tossing people through windows, or either knocking somebody through a wall or getting knocked through a wall (can't remember which happened). Can't think of anything even approaching city block levels, that's not amped with the avatar state. 

How strong is Captain America? while I'm asking questions


----------



## RikodouGai (Jul 21, 2014)

Fujita said:


> How strong is Captain America? while I'm asking questions



Physically? 1-2 ton lifting strength at the very least.

His shield throws are devastating though. They can easily shred through steel:


----------



## xlab3000 (Jul 21, 2014)

CA beating a team of ppl who can manipulate the environment around him ok. We got earth bending, air bending, water bending, and fire bending gg.


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah I'm pretty familiar with what Korra and crew are capable of but I don't think they're taking down the Captain. With the Avatar State it's definitely possible, but without it I'm pretty sure The Captain takes this.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 21, 2014)

Don't see them tagging him, so I'm going with Cap on this one.


----------



## AvatarKorra (Jul 21, 2014)

Isn't ice and freezing Steve's kryptonite?


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Jul 21, 2014)

Cap will take them down, jobbing not required. He's taken pre greenscar hulk down with pressure point punches as crazy as it sounds. Taged quicksilver in a small fistfight. I mean korra and her clique might be tough cap can get it done. Someone should get scans of Siege where Steve is running through Asgard one shotting villains more powerful than this group.


----------



## AvatarKorra (Jul 22, 2014)

The krew 7/10 for me.
Too many people to keep cap at bay, and not to mention he can't really defend himself against air attacks (unless im missing something). They also got some decent teamwork but if cap closes the distance the krew won't be able to fend off him


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 22, 2014)

AvatarKorra said:


> he can't really defend himself against air attacks (unless im missing something)



So long as he can get his shield up to defend, Vibranium apparently has some property to it that completely absorbs kinetic energy, kind of why they can justify him blocking hits from fuckers like the Hulk or Thor (and why we never have to dance around the fact this should be flat out impossible without said property).

So... yeah, you're missing something.

As for the match?

Avatar is full of glass cannons.  Either side seems to have to power to kill anyone on the opposing team.  The team set up might have Capt at a disadvantage, but I don't know the character all that well outside of his shield.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

Even if this was S3 Korra, metalbending shouldn't even be a factor. Her only metalbending feat so far was manipulating a meteorite that was stated to be more malleable than actual metal.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2014)

Refresh my memory, Can Mako Lightning bend?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

Yes, he can generate lightning.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 22, 2014)

I think it goes without saying that Cap loses here
I mean I'd go so far as to say Korra alone while only using waterbending could beat him. You give her airbending on top of that and Cap doesn't even touch her
Oh and she gets the rest of the krew........
stomp


----------



## Fujita (Jul 22, 2014)

So, we have Captain America 
- apparently having MHS speed
- able to see bullets 
- shearing off a tank turret 
- shield hax

And in reply I've yet to see anybody offer much of anything but "BENDING!" as if that was an explanation, and an unsubstantiated multi-city-block claim


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 22, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Korra Can metalbend, so theoretically, she could take away Cap's Shield.



You've been flying in thin air too long  there bird boy if you think Korra can affect metal even people who can mass scatter worlds with their hands can't. Or maybe you're just compelled to defend the side with minors  

For the record- while I'm not a proponent of Steve being above Spiderman he is a legit bullet timer with class 2-5 striking power. Meaning he's running circles around the Avatar team in terms of speed feats and has the physical strength to cave in their skulls with his bare hands much less a shield. This is a fucking rape for those reasons and Korra gets her chest caved in with a shield strike.


----------



## Fujita (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh aye, while I'm at it 

Is Korra's hypersonic stuff coming from bender lightning or what 



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> lol*@*Eagles thinking that Korra can metal band something even people who can mass scatter planets can't destroy. Then again it makes sense you'd defend the team with a bunch of minors



lmao 

but 



not sure that's who you think it is


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 22, 2014)

Can Steve match Spidey consistently, IWD?


----------



## Regicide (Jul 22, 2014)

Do the LoK characters even get scaled to the hypersonic shit in the first season?

Not that it'd make any significant difference here, mind you.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 22, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Can Steve match Spidey consistently, IWD?



Yeah he can, given scaling.

Caps graded as a martial artist above most others on Marvel Earth with the bare possible exception of Danny Rand, the Iron Fist, and that's without taking his shield into account.

He's taken on people like Daredevil and the like very consistently who themselves take on Spider-Man on even terms. Their fight during Civil War is just the single best example of how that matchup goes.


----------



## Fujita (Jul 22, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Do the LoK characters even get scaled to the hypersonic shit in the first season?
> 
> Not that it'd make any significant difference here, mind you.



I assume you mean first series. Yeah, I remember the hypersonic stuff coming from Azula's lightning specifically, amped by the firebending-strengthening comet. One of the best firebenders in the world, one of the strongest characters over all (once you descend from the Avatar State god tier style fighters)... yeah, that's not necessarily going to scale to too many people. 

Whether or not variable lightning speed is actually a thing is... honestly questionable. Variable firing speed yeah (as in how fast somebody can actually fire one), but from the mechanics of lightning bending, it seems more or less point and shoot, with the lightning inevitably following from your whole energy separation crud. Some people can make _more_ lightning, for what it's worth. 

As for how all this scales... beats me. Haven't watched the series closely enough.

(In general, I can't remember too many noticeable speed tiers in Avatar. Aang with airbending could run and maneuver faster than your garden variety mooks, but it was never completely outrageous.)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Korra Can metalbend, so theoretically, she could take away Cap's Shield.



No unless she's using some kind of TK but directly affecting the metal?Gambit charging it up via molecular kinetic energy did not change it's shape or destroy it. You need someone like Magneto to affect this type of metal. I'm sure some of the more classic comics have lower showings but after the whole Wolverine, adamantium and vibranium debuts into Marvel, the shield got considerable stronger and consistently took hits from things well above Avatar outside the writer maybe breaking it for hype but even then only few characters have broken it including Thanos+power gem after multiple hits, Doom with Beyonder's powers, Molecule Man, The Serpant/Odin's brother and some others aka things well above planet busting and even starbusting.

1. Acid from Eimin that burns through time could not damage the shield

2. Korvus Glaive's spear that can cut through atoms could not damage it

3. Proxima Midnight's javelin that could hurt Monica Rambeau in light form could not, this given to her by Thanos and involving a star in a singularity or some such, the same spear that she described as "weight of a star" when it was immobilising The Hulk

Those are recent showings no less in addition to the Gambit one. 

Have'nt gone through this thread but that caught my eye.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2014)

Tranquil Fury said:


> No unless she's using some kind of TK but directly affecting the metal?Gambit charging it up via molecular kinetic energy did not change it's shape or destroy it. You need someone like Magneto to affect this type of metal. I'm sure some of the more classic comics have lower showings but after the whole Wolverine, adamantium and vibranium debuts into Marvel, the shield got considerable stronger and consistently took hits from things well above Avatar outside the writer maybe breaking it for hype but even then only few characters have broken it including Thanos+power gem after multiple hits, Doom with Beyonder's powers, Molecule Man, The Serpant/Odin's brother and some others aka things well above planet busting and even starbusting.
> 
> 1. Acid from Eimin that burns through time could not damage the shield
> 
> ...







I understand that she cannot destroy it, but how about take it away from Cap and force him to fight without his shield?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2014)

If she has to manipulate the metal then no
If this is some kind of TK then yes


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

TK? That's telekinesis, right?

Yes, metalbending can be used from a distance.

That being said, again, Korra has yet to display actual metalbending capabilities.


----------



## Fujita (Jul 22, 2014)

................



Fujita said:


> Metalbending fails against highly purified metal
> 
> I would imagine that Captain America's shield more than qualifies
> 
> (Edit: And end of Book 2 Korra can't metalbend anyway)





Lucaniel said:


> i dunno, isn't it an alloy?
> 
> oh, wait, i get what you mean. had to read up on its mechanics. there ain't gonna be any "crude earth" in that shield





Stunna said:


> Even if this was S3 Korra, metalbending shouldn't even be a factor. Her only metalbending feat so far was manipulating a meteorite that was stated to be more malleable than actual metal.



This shield metalbending thing is not happening


----------



## TehChron (Jul 22, 2014)

Metalbending is affecting the metal itself via earth impurities in said metal

Cap's shield isnt just an incredibly exotic material, its also an extraordinarily high purity compound of said material

So no, Metalbending can not affect it. It's not TK in the traditional sense. It's far, far more limited.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

> This shield metalbending thing is not happening


When did I even imply that it would?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> *Yeah he can, given scaling.*
> 
> Caps graded as a martial artist above most others on Marvel Earth with the bare possible exception of Danny Rand, the Iron Fist, and that's without taking his shield into account.
> 
> He's taken on people like Daredevil and the like very consistently who themselves take on Spider-Man on even terms. Their fight during Civil War is just the single best example of how that matchup goes.



Then that settles that.
Cap manhandles Korra and her "Krew" then.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 22, 2014)

Well, Phoenix King implied it might, and TF asked for clarification on that subject


----------



## Fujita (Jul 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> When did I even imply that it would?



Wait

I cited three posts with two different reasons why the metalbending thing wouldn't happen 

yours was one of those posts

when did I imply that you said it would work? 

Oh, wait 

I meant that as a response to The Phoenix King 

You sneaked a reply in there


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh. Never mind me, then.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 22, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> I understand that she cannot destroy it, but how about take it away from Cap and force him to fight without his shield?



No she can't do this either. Magneto can't even do this and his control even at his shittiest is beyond anything Toph the original metal bender and her city building kids have ever done/.


As to the cap debate, I  think if you accept powerscaling over consistent feats than yes he's on par with if not slightly superior to Spiderman at his best. I've got no issue with claiming Cap is above early to mid point in his career Pete though. Hell Steve even had better showings against the monster that was classic Fisk than Pete did then.

Not that it really matters even if Rogers wasn't on any version of Spidermans level his still blow past anything done by any character in the ATTLAverse


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2014)

I see. Thanks for the lesson guys.For my curiosity, is Cap's shield resistant to any electrical damage?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 22, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> I see. Thanks for the lesson guys.For my curiosity, is Cap's shield resistant to any electrical damage?



it can take a pounding from characters on par with Gladiator a guy who can out put multiplanetary level destructive force by flexing his biceps too hard in a fight. I highly doubt electricity is going to bypass its energy absorption abilities when it can do that

also you know, it can handle shit form mjolinor so yeah


----------



## AvatarKorra (Jul 22, 2014)

Earthbending will play a big role then since Bolin or korra can lift up the earth beneath him launching him into the air. Right?


----------



## Tacocat (Jul 22, 2014)

AvatarKorra said:


> Earthbending will play a big role then since Bolin or korra can lift up the earth beneath him launching him into the air. Right?



For...all the good it'll do, yeah.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 22, 2014)

AvatarKorra said:


> Earthbending will play a big role then since Bolin or korra can lift up the earth beneath him launching him into the air. Right?



Cap can keep up with Spider-Man.

What makes you think they'll have enough time to react before Cap K.O.'s them with his shield?


----------



## TehChron (Jul 22, 2014)

Assuming that Cap is gonna stand still long enough for them to do that, sure

And while they're doing very obvious earth bending moves, Cap will just toss his shield, which will shear through any defenses they put up, thus caving in their bodies before returning to him boomerang style.

Assuming that said shield simply doesnt tear through their bodies entirely during the course of it's arc, of course.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 22, 2014)

AvatarKorra said:


> Earthbending will play a big role then since Bolin or korra can lift up the earth beneath him launching him into the air. Right?



you do realize that amounts to nothing more than giving CA a free platform to launch himself from hard enough to drop his shield on their heads?




Cooly said:


> For...all the good it'll do, yeah.



This right here

Cap invented an entire defense martial arts that allows him to control his momentum in a way that lets him avoid being turned into soup. being hurled into the air is not going to inconvenience him in the slightest, it just means he can pull a Peregrine Falcon on their asses



TehChron said:


> Assuming that Cap is gonna stand still long enough for them to do that, sure
> 
> And while they're doing very obvious earth bending moves, Cap will just toss his shield, which will shear through any defenses they put up, thus caving in their bodies before returning to him boomerang style.
> 
> Assuming that said shield simply doesnt tear through their bodies entirely during the course of it's arc, of course.



Reminds me of my Ty Lee and Mai vs Classic Fisk thread


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 22, 2014)

I have a feeling Cap takes it, unless Korra is in her big form, or does bloodbending.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

She's incapable of doing either of those.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 22, 2014)

Right then...


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 22, 2014)

TTGL said:


> I have a feeling Cap takes it, unless Korra is in her big form, or does bloodbending.



Jolly Blue Giant Korra requires prep and for her to be in that Tree of Time or whatever it's called.

Bloodbending... I don't think she knows how to. Even if she did, she'd get K.O.'d by Cap before she can do anything.


----------



## AvatarKorra (Jul 22, 2014)

Heh well then.. What if I allowed avatar state?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2014)

Any chance of any of Team Korra deflecting the shield in flight?


----------



## AvatarKorra (Jul 22, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Any chance of any of Team Korra deflecting the shield in flight?


Tenzin should be able to dodge it.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 22, 2014)

AvatarKorra said:


> Tenzin should be able to dodge it.



At a horribly unlikely best

Actually, I can think offhand the number of times that Cap's shield has been deflected in a way that didnt benefit him in recent memory:

That number is zero, by the way


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2014)

If only if I knew what this was from with context


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 22, 2014)

Fujita said:


> ................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, why not? Not saying it would work, just curious, is all.


Wasn't Toph or any metal benders in general able to bend any type of metal itself, or are there some types of metal which the art to bend metal cannot bend through?


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If only if I knew what this was from with context



Did this guy actually manage to dodge all of those bullets hurdled towards him at once? If the answer is yes, pretty impressive... most  likely has the speed to blitz Korra, unless I am forgetting Korra having great speed feat as well.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey dumbass, try reading the posts you quoted so you can see why said tactic wouldnt work, instead of asking a question that has already been answered right in front of you.

Answering the same question twice on the same page is inane as fuck.


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Hey dumbass, try reading the posts you quoted so you can see why said tactic wouldnt work, instead of asking a question that has already been answered right in front of you.
> 
> First, I am not aware of Korra's feats so me knowing that Captain america can, er, dodge multiple bullets  won't fill the gap that is my question of whether kora has any speed feats better than Captain america. I've never seen someone be wrong in multiple occasions. Bravo!
> 
> Answering the same question twice on the same page is inane as fuck.



Acting like a prick again? Yeah, nothing different from your earlier asinine demeanor towards me, prick.

Again, the dumbass would be you for acting condescending, yet again, without any reason to. I am browsing this on my phone so it's hard to thoroughly see every post posted on this thread.

Besides, I am not really someone knowledgeable on either Captain america nor Kora so I asked a question to get a full understanding on one of the mentioned character's feats.

Asking a question to learn does by no means make you a dumbass. However acting like a condescending jerk whose only purpose is to bully members is what constitutes to idiocy or going full retard over a couple of harmless words /:


If you have nothing intelligent to say, then just don't say it or else it'll look like you're begging for attention 0_o


----------



## RikodouGai (Jul 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If only if I knew what this was from with context



That's just from a cover.

But he's able to dodge automatic gun fire rather easily:



And he can block bullets fired from multiple sides at very close range:

And his shield can move faster than bullets when he throws it:


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 22, 2014)

RikodouGai said:


> That's just from a cover.
> 
> But he's able to dodge automatic gun fire rather easily:
> 
> ...



That's more than what I asked for! Thanks for the information. So what I've concluded of these feats of his, is that he can more than likely blitz Kora? Or has kora any speed feats of her own better than captain america?


Say, does she have blood bending? Do you think she can control him before he can shoot his armor and decapitate her head?


----------



## TehChron (Jul 22, 2014)

AlligatorBalls said:


> Acting like a prick again? Yeah, nothing different from your earlier asinine demeanor towards me, prick.
> 
> Again, the dumbass would be you for acting condescending, yet again, without any reason to. I am browsing this on my phone so it's hard to thoroughly see every post posted on this thread.
> 
> ...



Using the phone as an excuse for a lack of reading comprehension

Against me of all people

And then accusing me of being dumb

And then of being an attention whore, all the while attempting to make yourself the center of attention by asking a question that you already have an answer to

fucking lol


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

AlligatorBalls said:


> Wasn't Toph or any metal benders in general able to bend any type of metal itself, or are there some types of metal which the art to bend metal cannot bend through?


They bend the earth in the metal. If the metal is too purified (like the platinum mechs in LOK), it can't be manipulated.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2014)

RikodouGai said:


> That's just from a cover.
> 
> But he's able to dodge automatic gun fire rather easily:
> 
> ...



Darn I thought so, thanks.
I'm pretty sure cap can just throw his shield once and play pinball.


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Using the phone as an excuse for a lack of reading comprehension
> 
> Against me of all people
> 
> ...



Hey man, I know you're mad at something that must have left you depressed today, but don't unjustifiably vent it on me!

Care to, uh, prove that I am not using a phone? Where does the "You're just using a phone as an excuse to compensate for your lack of reading comprehension" come from lol? Since you've presented no evidence to your claim, I take it you're just speaking rubbish at this point 

Uh, even if I wasn't using my phone, I cannot be called out on having "bad reading" comprehension because all I did was ask a simple question in order to come to a conclusion on who'd win between the two fighters of this thread. 

That scan of Captain america dodging bullets didn't yield to any substantial information as to whether he, captain america, beats Korra as I still have no idea at which speed she can move/react.

Hmm, you are dumb for being a condescending prick!

Being an attention whore? Oh you! How exactly am I being an attention whore? I actually acted like one in one of my college classes to impress my colleagues, but the pressure was getting to me!

Wait, how is me asking a question to inform myself make me an attention whore!? Your thought process is rather poor. You may as well claim that students who're devoted in their studies to learn more about things in general are attention whores.

Wait, when did I have the answer to my question? How can I have the answer to my question if I don't know Korra's speed feats, which is a relevant factor to determining who'd win between the two? if I just have one of the character's feats, then it's impossible to conclude on the victor!? I am not bias. I like to argue based on the feats of the characters that can be contrasted and made into a hypothetical battle to get the best outcome of how their fight would go! 

Simple enough for ya?  

>condescending prick, totally /:


Stunna said:


> They bend the earth in the metal. If the metal is too purified (like the platinum mechs in LOK), it can't be manipulated.



Ah, I see! Thanks mate! I appreciate the nice gesture from you of answering my question!

So there needs to be some earth plagued on the metal in order for toph to bend the metal? interesting... How much earth needs to be on the metal, though? a lot? some?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2014)

Okay to note, to play devil's advocate here, some feats from Capt are from his ultimate incarnation where he is a bonafide superhuman.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 22, 2014)

honestly, what is with you and your kiddie shit attempts at deflection?

you're gonna need to be at least a little more original if you want me to bother reading your attempts to get under my skin, buddy


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2014)

Bench pressing military Humvee and shit.


----------



## AvatarKorra (Jul 22, 2014)

If we scale lok to atla, Korra and krew should be easily MHS+, so blitzing should be out of the question


----------



## TehChron (Jul 22, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Okay to note, to play devil's advocate here, some feats from Capt are from his ultimate incarnation where he is a bonafide superhuman.



because cap is only ever portrayed as a peak human, after all

that super soldier stuff? total outlier


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> They bend the earth in the metal. If the metal is too purified (like the platinum mechs in LOK), it can't be manipulated.



One more question, man. Assuming She, if she knows how to bend earth, bends earth and throws it towards his shield as a medium for her to medal bend his shield, would that be of any help to her, or just to no avail?

Or is he simply too fast for her to hit/touch him?


Thank you


----------



## Fujita (Jul 22, 2014)

AvatarKorra said:


> If we scale lok to atla, Korra and krew should be easily MHS+, so blitzing should be out of the question



0_0

that I've never seen 

care to back that up


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

AlligatorBalls said:


> Ah, I see! Thanks mate! I appreciate the nice gesture from you of answering my question!
> 
> So there needs to be some earth plagued on the metal in order for toph to bend the metal? interesting... How much earth needs to be on the metal, though? a lot? some?


Sure.

The specific amount of earth has never been explicitly stated.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 22, 2014)

Uhhh... No.

No one from ATLA was MHS...

The lightning thing was calc'd at mach 12.5. That's not MHS.

Unless I'm missing something...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 22, 2014)

TTGL said:


> I have a feeling Cap takes it, unless Korra is in her big form, or does bloodbending.



Blodbending would do fuck all against Steve any way, he's resisted worse



AvatarKorra said:


> Heh well then.. What if I allowed avatar state?



She dies slower? I mean really..she's the worse avatar..even her best feats are small fries compared to the shit Bumi could do much less Avatar Aang 



The Phoenix King said:


> Any chance of any of Team Korra deflecting the shield in flight?



no



AlligatorBalls said:


> Hmm, why not? Not saying it would work, just curious, is all.
> 
> 
> Wasn't Toph or any metal benders in general able to bend any type of metal itself, or are there some types of metal which the art to bend metal cannot bend through?



...Because as we said previously even Mangeto someone who can asspull metal out of the air, and throw moons at people can't "metal bend" his sheild

and people who can shatter worlds can't break it..



AlligatorBalls said:


> Acting like a prick again? Yeah, nothing different from your earlier asinine demeanor towards me, prick.]



Is there really any reason you feel like incessantly repeating the word prick? 


AlligatorBalls said:


> If you have nothing intelligent to say, then just don't say it or else it'll look like you're begging for attention 0_o



wait...what's going on? Also why is someone named AlligatorBalls lecturing someone else on intelligence?

I'm confused...


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Sure.
> 
> The specific amount of earth has never been explicitly stated.



I'll go out on a limb here, but I just think there, at the least, needs to be more than just a little quantity of earth on the shield for her to be able to fully metal bend his shield.


Still, not important if (Assuming since not one person has brought evidence of her "Great" movement speed) she wouldn't be able to tag him...

Thanks, again!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

AlligatorBalls said:


> One more question, man. Assuming She, if she knows how to bend earth, bends earth and throws it towards his shield as a medium for her to medal bend his shield, would that be of any help to her, or just to no avail?
> 
> Or is he simply too fast for her to hit/touch him?


I don't know the first thing about Captain America, so I can't talk about his speed; sorry.

I don't think that tactic would work regardless, though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> because cap is only ever portrayed as a peak human, after all
> 
> that super soldier stuff? total outlier



No this isn't comic Peak human (I'm also one who defends that shit FYI)
This is Steve being a bonafide superhuman. Unless you care to how me another cap with a healing Factor almost as good as Logan?


----------



## Tacocat (Jul 22, 2014)

Fujita said:


> 0_0
> 
> that I've never seen
> 
> care to back that up



You've never seen it 'cause it's not a thing.


----------



## AvatarKorra (Jul 22, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Uhhh... No.
> 
> No one from ATLA was MHS...
> 
> ...



My  bad then.
Also on a side note Yakone family bloodbending should easily put down steve


----------



## RikodouGai (Jul 22, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Okay to note, to play devil's advocate here, some feats from Capt are from his ultimate incarnation where he is a bonafide superhuman.



Just want to note that all the feats I've posted are 616 Cap.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2014)

Ultimate Cap can jump around 50 ft high and about the same in yards in length, can directly tank explosions without the need of his shield, and healed from a hole in his chest cavity within 5 days. 

Ultimate Cap is a beast.


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 22, 2014)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Blodbending would do fuck all against Steve any way, he's resisted worse
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree with you here. Since, assuming he's faster than her, I don't reckon she could close the distance between she and him, throw some dirt on his shield and metal bend his shield. Chances of her doing said feat is slim, whereas her getting her head cleaved in two is pretty darn high. Popular belief on this thread has it that he beats him, and as much as I am loathe to appealing to popular belief, not one has presented evidence of her great speed feats as opposed to the many presented feats of captain america's feats feats. Therefore, Cap america > her

Yes, there is. Is there any reason you believe you must question my constant use of calling him a prick? You see, I know I've kind of derailed this thread but the guy has been on my case since the "Dante Vs one piece" thread where he accused me of being an autistic person for his lack of understanding of what I had truly said. Go check the thread.

Am I unable to lecture someone on his intelligence? I go based on how incredibly stupid one's post come off to me by being objective through and through my accusations. With Tehchron, he is not stupid, but a jerk for having insulted me not only in this thread, but in another one as well. 

Who said I was lecturing someone else on intelligence? Absolutely no reason for you to say this because, as I regurgitated this claim several times now, I was merely defending myself, two times now, from Tehchron's venomous insults. As to how this "beef" surfaced on this thread? Well, I ask a simple question to get a better understanding on the speed at which Captain America can move, yet he appears out of nowhere and proceeds to call me out on being an idiot because the answer to my claim was supposedly right in front of me; it wasn't.

 I wouldn't be able to conclude on Captain america being above Korra if I have absolutely no information on Korra's feats, thus I felt forced to ask a question for the purpose of, er, learning.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh my god

Youre a slightly better written DDJ


----------



## TehChron (Jul 22, 2014)

To think that his designers would keep working on the new iterations in the series


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 22, 2014)

AvatarKorra said:


> If we scale lok to atla, Korra and krew should be easily MHS+, so blitzing should be out of the question



What exactly makes you say that she is Hypersonic? Are there any quantifiable objective methods you've used to suggest that she has dodged or reacted to objects that moved at hypersonic speed plus?

Like if you can provide a scan that shows her being slightly above hypersonic, I think your claim would be taken more seriously around here.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2014)

Anyway 

616- Capt beats them by the first hit he lands on them using sheer speed.
Ultimate Cap muscles through all their attacks and beat them down.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 22, 2014)

AlligatorBalls said:


> What exactly makes you say that she is Hypersonic? Are there any quantifiable objective methods you've used to suggest that she has dodged or reacted to objects that moved at hypersonic speed plus?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 22, 2014)

AlligatorBalls said:


> I agree with you here. Since, assuming he's faster than her, I don't reckon she could close the distance between she and him,* throw some dirt on his shield and metal bend his shield*. Chances of her doing said feat is slim, whereas her getting her head cleaved in two is pretty darn high. Popular belief on this thread has it that she beats him, and as much as I am loathe to appealing to popular belief, not one has presented evidence of her great speed feats as opposed to the many presented feats of captain america's feats feats. Therefore, Cap america > her[



and metal bend his shield? Why are you talking as if Speed is the only reason why this isn't possible? Because I'm pretty sure if Magneto can't do it then Korra sure as hell can't.

so..What?! Am I misreading this?


AlligatorBalls said:


> I
> Yes, there is. Is there any reason you believe you must question my constant use of calling him a prick? You see, I know I've kind of derailed this thread but the guy has been on my case since the "Dante Vs one piece" thread where he accused me of being an autistic person for his lack of understanding of what I had truly said. Go check the thread.



A personal quirck of mine but I believe if you're going to insult someone multiple times it's good to insult them differently each time. Repeating one obscenity over and over just seems..I dunno..lacking somehow.




AlligatorBalls said:


> I
> *Am I unable to lecture someone on his intelligence?* I go based on how incredibly stupid one's post come off to me by being objective through and through my accusations. With Tehchron, he is not stupid, but a jerk for having insulted me not only in this thread, but in another one as well.






AlligatorBalls said:


> I
> *Who said I was lecturing someone else on intelligence? *Absolutely no reason for you to say this because, as I regurgitated this claim several times now, I was merely defending myself, two times now, from Tehchron's venomous insults. As to how this "beef" surfaced on this thread? Well, I ask a simple question to get a better understanding on the speed at which Captain America can move, yet he appears out of nowhere and proceeds to call me out on being an idiot because the answer to my claim was supposedly right in front of me; it wasn't.



oh,...fuck..me..Reality is that you?


----------



## AvatarKorra (Jul 22, 2014)

AlligatorBalls said:


> What exactly makes you say that she is Hypersonic? Are there any quantifiable objective methods you've used to suggest that she has dodged or reacted to objects that moved at hypersonic speed plus?



It was my mistake. I was thinking of Spirit Korra whom traveled across the world in just a few seconds


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 22, 2014)

Er, scratch that Immortalwhatever your name is, I meant "He" not "she"


goddamnnnanan phone!!


----------



## TehChron (Jul 22, 2014)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> and metal bend his shield? Why are you talking as if Speed is the only reason why this isn't possible? Because I'm pretty sure if Magneto can't do it then Korra sure as hell can't.
> 
> so..What?! Am I misreading this?
> 
> ...



No, he's the latest debating toaster from the guys that made DDJ

Trust me on this, it makes way too much sense for that not to be the case. They just added some colloquialisms to his scripting, and it's almost enough to believe that he's human


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 22, 2014)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> and metal bend his shield? Why are you talking as if Speed is the only reason why this isn't possible? Because I'm pretty sure if Magneto can't do it then Korra sure as hell can't.
> 
> so..What?! Am I misreading this?
> 
> ...



No, but you're missing the point here entirely. I never said she would metal bend his shield. Of course, since I have absolutely no information on her speed feats, I wouldn't just be able to conclude that he beats her but considering that no one vouching for Kora brought any evidence to her good speed feats, it should be concluded that he beats her

What? I said If she doesn't have the necessary movement speed to close the distance between she and him fast enough before he reacts for her to throw dirt on his shield and promptly bend through his shield, she ain't doing jack shit.

I, er, don't care. I am defending myself and whether you hate my way of insulting him, I don't care...lol I never started this shit, nor do i want to be blamed for it so saying I said it or how you hate me regurgitating the same insult  is not important to me?


what?


So you agree that he beats her?


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> No, he's the latest debating toaster from the guys that made DDJ
> 
> Trust me on this, it makes way too much sense for that not to be the case. They just added some colloquialisms to his scripting, and it's almost enough to believe that he's human



More ad hominems?


Okay.



Let's just end this thread, since no one is even attempting to have a proper argument anymore, by saying that she loses against him?


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 22, 2014)

AvatarKorra said:


> It was my mistake. I was thinking of Spirit Korra whom traveled across the world in just a few seconds



All good man. 


How far was the distance she traveled and in what amount of time did she arrive at her designated path?

*far


----------



## TehChron (Jul 22, 2014)

Just because your stock of pre-canned responses is wider and more varied than your predecessors doesn't mean that you're fooling anyone, Alligatorbot


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 22, 2014)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> and metal bend his shield? Why are you talking as if Speed is the only reason why this isn't possible? Because I'm pretty sure if Magneto can't do it then Korra sure as hell can't.
> 
> so..What?! Am I misreading this?
> 
> ...



Pretty sure you misread what I said.


The fact that I said "Am I unable to lecture him on his intelligence" doesn't contradict with any of the statements I made in said post as I, er, never was serious in my accusations of him being dumb because I was merely referring to the fact that he was acting like a jerk, which he was. And two, I even said he was not dumb, but just a jerk.

Three, I was speaking in general about how I could judge anyone's intelligence based on the way they conduct themselves to certain things/threads or people as a reply to your comment that said that I was not able to comment on his intelligence, which I then replied by saying that "Am I unable to reply to his intelligence" It had me saying that you had no right to dictate whether or not I could judge someone's intelligence, which I could, provided that I am being objective in my accusations.

So yes... I had every right to accuse him of being a prick based on our prior interaction in said thread "Dante Vs One piece verse" where he appeared out of nowhere and called me autistic and him calling me "Dumb" in this thread for asking a simple question to get a better understanding on how I should proceed to conclude the winner on this fight reinforces the notion that he is a condescending jerk. He accused me two times without any valid reason to back up his statements.


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh, I meant "HIS" shield.

It's too hard to type this shit on my phone arrghgh


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 22, 2014)

Look tehchron I don't mind your neg, your insults at me, but frankly speaking, I am getting bored with you..

just leave me alone!

thx


----------



## TehChron (Jul 22, 2014)

AlligatorBalls said:


> Oh, I meant "HIS" shield.
> 
> It's too hard to type this shit on my phone arrghgh



I see that you must be the mobile app version, then


----------



## AvatarKorra (Jul 22, 2014)

AlligatorBalls said:


> All good man.
> 
> 
> How fast was the distance she traveled and in what amount of time did she arrive at her designated path?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_-153E5II0[/YOUTUBE]
She travels at 22:39, and It took her nearly 7 seconds


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 22, 2014)

TehChron said:


> I see that you must be the mobile app version, then



I am as dumb as can be! 


please leave me alone!


gbye!


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 22, 2014)

AvatarKorra said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_-153E5II0[/YOUTUBE]
> She travels at 22:39, and It took her nearly 7 seconds



Hmm, looks decent.


Doesn't look to reflect on her overall speed feat in her human form... can't be used...


----------



## AvatarKorra (Jul 22, 2014)

AlligatorBalls said:


> Hmm, looks decent.
> 
> 
> Doesn't look to reflect on her overall speed feat in her human form... can't be used...



Yeah thats why I said my bad


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 22, 2014)

AvatarKorra said:


> Yeah thats why I said my bad



Don't need to apologize. You didn't say anything wrong, I just misread your post. Happens at times!



But anyways, I don't think she has any decent movement speed to cover a certain distance, large/short in such a short amount of time... there have been some claims made by Avatar/korra fans that she can apparently move at Hypersonic speeds or react at such speeds. You'd expect the devout Avatar fans would have some decency in them by bringing scans that show how she is hypersonic plus but I guess it's just a way for them to project their submission to the American heroooooo .


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Okay to note, to play devil's advocate here, some feats from Capt are from his ultimate incarnation where he is a bonafide Which ones are we talking about here?
> 
> The one which seems to directly show high hypersonic speed (him chucking and successfully catching a shield which catches up with what looks like an ICBM) seems to be 616 based on nick fury.
> 
> I'm not a big Captain America fan, I don't think I've read any of the comics these scans have come from.


----------



## safdsvcdf (Jul 25, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Cap can keep up with Spider-Man.
> 
> What makes you think they'll have enough time to react before Cap K.O.'s them with his shield?


Cap can not keep up with Peter without it being PIS. It's that same PIS shit that allows Doc Ock and Punisher to handle Peter with ease.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 25, 2014)

safdsvcdf said:


> Cap can not keep up with Peter without it being PIS. It's that same PIS shit that allows Doc Ock and Punisher to handle Peter with ease.



Remember guys:

Peak human


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 25, 2014)

As peak human as Year One Bruce who can kick a tree in half.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 25, 2014)

My lord 
Anyway, not like this matter but cap needs to be at least mach 250 to speedblitz if korra is scaled from ATLA top tiers.(dodging lighting fire made them mach 12,5-15)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2014)

Actually they are right stat wise Spidey should be superior to Capt by a large Margin with the exception of Ultimate Capt. However Capt can and will hold his own against Spidey.


----------



## King Kakarot (Jul 25, 2014)

Well in this new episode korra can react to an explosion already detonated in point blankbrange


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 25, 2014)

King Kakarot said:


> Well in this new episode korra can react to an explosion already detonated in point blankbrange



Impressive feats, assuming it's true of course. Not saying it isn't, but like I told you last time, it'd be better if you can bring actual evidence supporting your claim! Food for thought.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 25, 2014)

King Kakarot said:


> Well in this new episode korra can react to an explosion already detonated in point blankbrange



So a potentially hypersonic feat appears.

Still won't be enough for her to take on Cap.


----------



## King Kakarot (Jul 25, 2014)

AlligatorBalls said:


> Impressive feats, assuming it's true of course. Not saying it isn't, but like I told you last time, it'd be better if you can bring actual evidence supporting your claim! Food for thought.



the episode just came out i'll post it tommorrow

I guess that would put korra at Hypersonic


----------



## Lord Raizen (Jul 25, 2014)

Have we forgotten that Amon, apart from his bloodbending, was able to comforably take on several benders at a time and win. I can't count how many times he embarrassed Korra, Mako and the like with nothing more than his agility and martial arts. Steve Rogers would make Amon look like Pabu. 

He has the speed and strength advantage by far. Even four at a time, maneuvering around their bending strikes long enough to one shot each of them would not be difficult for him. 

And if the fight does drag out, it's only to the disadvantage to Team Korra, because there stamina is very, very limited in comparison to Captain America's. He takes this 9/10


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 25, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Remember guys:
> 
> Peak human



Portrayal is important. If anything above what's humanly possible happens, then it's invalid


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 25, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> My lord
> Anyway, not like this matter but cap needs to be at least mach 250 to speedblitz if korra is scaled from ATLA top tiers.(dodging lighting fire made them mach 12,5-15)



when you go by their feats in LOK you have no business scaling them at all given how blatantly inferior they are compared to the original cast,

Fuck even Zuko was jobbing out in to that gang of psycho's compared to how he used to operate.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


>



FINAL JUSTICE!


----------



## Wan (Jul 26, 2014)

...why has this thread reached 8 pages?

Anyways, just to comment on a couple things...



Lord Raizen said:


> Have we forgotten that Amon, apart from his bloodbending, was able to comforably take on several benders at a time and win. I can't count how many times he embarrassed Korra, Mako and the like with nothing more than his agility and martial arts. Steve Rogers would make Amon look like Pabu.



This isn't exactly true.  He wasn't using "nothing more than his agility and martial arts", it was implied that Amon uses his bloodbending subtly to throw off the movements of his opponents so they can't land a hit on him, even when he was keeping his nature as a waterbender secret.  That isn't really something Captain America can do. Amon also has a feat of dodging point-blank lightning from a firebender, and of taking a lightning bolt straight to the chest from Mako, getting thrown into a wall and getting back up just fine moments later. 



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> when you go by their feats in LOK you have no business scaling them at all given how blatantly inferior they are compared to the original cast,
> 
> Fuck even Zuko was jobbing out in to that gang of psycho's compared to how he used to operate.



Hey, that "gang of psychos" included a guy who can turn rocks into lava and someone with the same explosion powers as Combustion Man from ATLA.  You know, the guy who brushed off late series Zuko like so much dead weight and single-handedly pinned down the original Team Avatar on several occasions.  And Zuko's almost 90 years old at this point, I think he can be excused for not being as spry as when he was 16.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 26, 2014)

its probably your fault


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 26, 2014)

It always is


----------



## teddy (Jul 26, 2014)

Cap             wins


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 26, 2014)

Wan said:


> ...why has this thread reached 8 pages?



Why are you permitted to still exist here?




Wan said:


> ..
> 
> Hey, that "gang of psychos" included a guy who can turn rocks into lava and someone with the same explosion powers as Combustion Man from ATLA.  You know, the guy who brushed off late series Zuko like so much dead weight and single-handedly pinned down the original Team Avatar on several occasions.  And Zuko's almost 90 years old at this point, I think he can be excused for not being as spry as when he was 16.




I like how Bumi and Roku were totally doing shit on a level that pissed all over everything Zuko did in that episode like they were chumps and all that.

I mean, there was an entire cabal of super powered grandpas where even the non bender of it  did better than Zuko relatively speaking..but by all means leap senselessly into defend characters you're totally capable of debating objectively

or rather: don't bother us while you're still a chronic masturbator for the series.


----------



## Wan (Jul 26, 2014)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I like how Bumi and Roku were totally doing shit on a level that pissed all over everything Zuko did in that episode like they were chumps and all that.
> 
> I mean, there was an entire cabal of super powered grandpas where even the non bender of it  did better than Zuko relatively speaking..but by all means leap senselessly into defend characters you're totally capable of debating objectively



Roku was both the Avatar and he was only 60 or so.  Bumi...is Bumi.  The Order of the White Lotus was mostly made of guys around 40 or 50 years old, aside from Bumi who's something like 112 years old.  And both cold temperatures and nighttime have been established to weaken firebenders specifically, and guess what, Zuko was fighting at the north pole at night.

I'm not defending anyone, per se.  I don't know much about comic Captain America, but I wouldn't be surprised if Captain America beats the Korra team handily.



> or rather: don't bother us while you're still a chronic masturbator for the series.



Let's be civil, now.


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 26, 2014)

Or even better why are you not section'd yet?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 26, 2014)

Oman, you of all people have no right to tell others to be "civil" considering all the spite and/or bait threads you made back then.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 26, 2014)

Wan said:


> Let's be civil, now.



Don't even start that, you start victim playing and I'll hit you in every single fucking thread you post in on this forum until you break...




Skarbrand said:


> Or even better why are you not section'd yet?



This, we've been catching him cold, lying, misrepresenting evidence, flat out exaggerating and stone walling debatesfor _years_ now.

There's no excuse. Fuck Russian Kalishnakov was banned for shit like this at least once, for months. Why is Oman still here?


----------



## Wan (Jul 26, 2014)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Don't even start that, you start victim playing and I'll hit you in every single fucking thread you post in on this forum until you break...



Ooooh, ITG.  I'm quakin' in me boots.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 26, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Oman, you of all people have no right to tell others to be "civil" considering all the spite and/or bait threads you made back then.



And the passive aggressive remarks, the multiple attempts to get people he can't beat in debates that expose him for the fraud that he is banned by basically lying his ass off to the mods and praying on their vendetta against this place?

The sheer cowardice and despicable underhanded shit is almost on Sentry level



Wan said:


> Ooooh, ITG.  I'm quakin' in me boots.



Considering you've been driven off the OBD for extended periods of time by people who got sick of your shit..you really shouldn't be posturing like this. You've been off this place and many others to know I'm dead god damn serious.


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 26, 2014)

Let's be chill here guys...................


So wan, we'll let you articulate your first point that Kora beats Captain america.


And then comes a rebuttal from the captain america supporters of which are in favor of cap america winning such as Immortal, and other guys..

Begin


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 26, 2014)

He's not even arguing that, at least I hope he wouldn't be that stupid.

He's trying to claim the Kang are on the same level as the Gang,...or defend the idea that you can powerscale between groups, which is equally silly.


----------



## Wan (Jul 26, 2014)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> And the passive aggressive remarks, the multiple attempts to get people he can't beat in debates that expose him for the fraud that he is banned by basically lying his ass off to the mods and praying on their vendetta against this place?
> 
> The sheer cowardice and despicable underhanded shit is almost on Sentry level



I "try to get people banned"? What? 



> Considering you've been driven off the OBD for extended periods of time by people who got sick of your shit..you really shouldn't be posturing like this. You've been off this place and many others to know I'm dead god damn serious.



Lol, like the opinion of a few surly members here matters to whether or not I post here.  If a topic piques my interest, I'll comment on it.  Simple as that.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> He's not even arguing that, at least I hope he wouldn't be that stupid.
> 
> He's trying to claim the Kang are on the same level as the Gang,...or defend the idea that you can powerscale between groups, which is equally silly.



Yeah I'm not arguing against Captain America, as I've already said.  And I'm not a big fan of powerscaling in general, I was just commenting on how Zuko had legitimate reasons to be underwhelming in the brief fight we saw from him.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 26, 2014)

Front-row seat. Goodie goodie.


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 26, 2014)

Wan said:


> I "try to get people banned"? What?
> 
> 
> 
> *Lol, like the opinion of a few surly members here* matters to whether or not I post here.  If a topic piques my interest, I'll comment on it.  Simple as that.



Uh, a few?

Wan, name one person here who takes who seriously? Matter of fact, vast majority of members here I can think of practically laugh at you due to your tendency to make an ass out of yourself in various threads due to your "tactics"

And many could vouch for me here I assure you


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 26, 2014)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> He's not even arguing that, at least I hope he wouldn't be that stupid.
> 
> He's trying to claim the Kang are on the same level as the Gang,...or defend the idea that you can powerscale between groups, which is equally silly.



oh ma bad then.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 26, 2014)

Remember.
All of fiction is subsonic now.
Just look at Wan's thread "proving" that Nardo wasn't hypersonic.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 26, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Front-row seat. Goodie goodie.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 26, 2014)

Wan said:


> I "try to get people banned"? What?



you know, the whole "lets be civil" followed by a bunch of whining to admins and the like..you've done it numerous times




Wan said:


> Lol, like the opinion of a few surly members here matters to whether or not I post here.  If a topic piques my interest, I'll comment on it.  Simple as that.



so you're going to pretend the months to years you spend away from section is because you feel like it..and totally not because you gor your ass handed to you and exposed for the lying troll that you are?





Skarbrand said:


> Uh, a few?
> 
> Wan, name one person here who takes who seriously? Matter of fact, vast majority of members here I can think of practically laugh at you due to your tendency to make an ass out of yourself in various threads due to your "tactics"
> 
> And many could vouch for me here I assure you



I'm sure terrible people find him to a martyr...beyond that?


----------



## Wan (Jul 26, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Remember.
> All of fiction is subsonic now.
> Just look at Wan's thread "proving" that Nardo wasn't hypersonic.



  Did I claim to "prove" anything with that thread?  I said in that thread that I wouldn't use that feat to argue anything, most people just took it for the joke that it was.  Subsonic Nardo is preposterous at this point, and that's what made the feat ironic.

So...are we going to get back on topic?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 26, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Remember.
> All of fiction is subsonic now.
> Just look at Wan's thread "proving" that Nardo wasn't hypersonic.



...what?!

explain the bullshit he no doubt made up there!



Wan said:


> Did I claim to "prove" anything with that thread?  I said in that thread that I wouldn't use that feat to argue anything, most people just took it for the joke that it was.  Subsonic Nardo is preposterous at this point, and that's what made the feat ironic.
> 
> So...are we going to get back on topic?



oh, hohoh..no, no, no you don't get to pull the shit you just tried to pull then demand people go back on topic after it backfires in your face.

you can go sit in the corner and sulk while they continue to dissect you and explain why you have no credibility.


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 26, 2014)

The thread in question


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 26, 2014)

I understand (is that even the proper word? lol) your hate for that person or what have you not, I've already been proven to not know shit about where this problem between you and Wan or among the members here and wan stems from, but let's be real here.


I am sure you've got what it takes to pull some tricks out of the bag to have a proper argument with him so this whole "my past with him is bad thus I won't debate with him'' ain't helping this thread come to a conclusion in the least but degenerating it.

what i'd suggest is if you refute his claims civilly but make of that what you will..........


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 26, 2014)

Nobody asked you


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 26, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> The thread in question



>I didn't claim anything

>entire opening post full of dishonesty and misrepresenting feats to claim Sasuke is slower than sound...

fuck'n bold face lie

edit- judging by his long windedness Alligator balls has to be a reality/lyrical messiah dupe.


----------



## Wan (Jul 26, 2014)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you know, the whole "lets be civil" followed by a bunch of whining to admins and the like..you've done it numerous times



Trying to keep things civil is bad, now?  And no, I haven't whined to the admins and tried to get people banned.



> so you're going to pretend the months to years you spend away from section is because you feel like it..and totally not because you gor your ass handed to you and exposed for the lying troll that you are?



I post when I want, where I want, about what I want.  Unless, of course, the mods give me a warning, but that hasn't happened.  You're a bit full of yourself if you think that you or anyone can actually dissuade me from posting.



> oh, hohoh..no, no, no you don't get to pull the shit you just tried to pull then demand people go back on topic after it backfires in your face.
> 
> you can go sit in the corner and sulk while they continue to dissect you and explain why you have no credibility.



Right. 



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> >I didn't claim anything
> 
> >entire opening post full of dishonesty and misrepresenting feats to claim Sasuke is slower than sound...
> 
> fuck'n bold face lie



I said I didn't _prove_ anything.  I posted the scans, said what was happening in each, and I concluded that _going by those scans_, Sasuke was slower than the sound of Sakura's voice.  And a couple posts down I said I wouldn't use that to argue anything.  It was a joke feat.

Is any of that false?


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 26, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> Nobody asked you



Did anybody ask you?

I can't come here in this thread and give advice to some people?

Care to detract yourself away from that "elitist" attitude and actually tell me why I can't tell angry people throwing a fit here who're not even on topic to "have a proper argument or concede"

entertain me. this better be more entertaining than two deaf people having an argument about whose voice sounds better.


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 26, 2014)

Wan said:


> Trying to keep things civil is bad, now?  And no, I haven't whined to the admins and tried to get people banned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, I'll be partial; why do you think whatever person you were referring to can be powerscaled from said person's feats?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 26, 2014)

what amazes me is how oblivious or shameless you are. That You'll continue to spout off nonsense and troll even after you've been disproved and humiliated


----------



## Wan (Jul 26, 2014)

AlligatorBalls said:


> Okay, I'll be partial; why do you think whatever person you were referring to can be powerscaled from said person's feats?



Who, Zuko and Bumi? I don't; Immortal Watchdog was dismissing the idea that Legend of Korra characters could be scaled from Avatar: The Last Airbender characters, when it was being suggested that speed could be scaled (Avatar and Legend of Korra take place in the same world, Korra is just set 70 years after Avatar) (I was not the one who made the powerscaling suggestion in the first place, to be clear).

The thing is, Bumi doesn't even have the speed feat that they would be scaled from.  _Zuko does_, from back when he was 16 years old during Avatar.  It's actually the same character.  He recently appeared in Korra, and had a short, underwhelming showing.  There's plenty of reasons he's not as good as he was back then, though, namely that he's 86 years old now, and he was both fighting at night and in very cold temperatures at the North Pole, both of which were established to weaken firebending powers like those Zuko has.


----------



## AlligatorBalls (Jul 26, 2014)

Wan said:


> Who, Zuko and Bumi? I don't; Immortal Watchdog was dismissing the idea that Legend of Korra characters could be scaled from Avatar: The Last Airbender characters, when it was being suggested that speed could be scaled (Avatar and Legend of Korra take place in the same world, Korra is just set 70 years after Avatar) (I was not the one who made the powerscaling suggestion in the first place, to be clear).
> 
> The thing is, Bumi doesn't even have the speed feat that they would be scaled from.  _Zuko does_, from back when he was 16 years old during Avatar.  It's actually the same character.  He recently appeared in Korra, and had a short, underwhelming showing.  There's plenty of reasons he's not as good as he was back then, though, namely that he's 86 years old now, and he was both fighting at night and in very cold temperatures at the North Pole, both of which were established to weaken firebending powers like those Zuko has.




I don't see any valid reason that can be made up for the purpose of dismissing the notion that the characters from The legend of Korra can be powerscaled from Avatar the last Air bender... though of course it depends on whether the character's feats are more or less compatible with one another and have the same degree of skill, or just that a character from Legend of Korra is stronger than a certain character from The last airbender who's shown great speed/ strength whatever and thus can be powerscaled from him or her.

Bumi, the old guy? wasn't he slow or something?


----------



## Wan (Jul 26, 2014)

AlligatorBalls said:


> I don't see any valid reason that can be made up for the purpose of dismissing the notion that the characters from The legend of Korra can be powerscaled from Avatar the last Air bender... though of course it depends on whether the character's feats are more or less compatible with one another and have the same degree of skill, or just that a character from Legend of Korra is stronger than a certain character from The last airbender who's shown great speed/ strength whatever and thus can be powerscaled to him or her.



Sounds reasonable to me.  I certainly wouldn't take high-end feats from the Avatar cast and apply them to the whole cast of Legend of Korra just because.



> Bumi, the old guy? wasn't he slow or something?



He was really, really powerful by Avatar standards, but he wasn't particularly fast.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 26, 2014)

Wan said:


> Sounds reasonable to me.  I certainly wouldn't take high-end feats from the Avatar cast and apply them to the whole cast of Legend of Korra just because.
> 
> 
> 
> He was really, really powerful by Avatar standards, but he wasn't particularly fast.



Not sure about that. he did use a more rigid style, but kept up with aang relatively easy, and his bending, at the least, was quick, scary, and unconventional. even if he doesn't get the speed(he should) definitely should get the reactions..


----------



## Wan (Jul 26, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> Not sure about that. he did use a more rigid style, but kept up with aang relatively easy, and his bending, at the least, was quick, scary, and unconventional. even if he doesn't get the speed(he should) definitely should get the reactions..



He kept up with Aang at the very beginning of the series, before Aang had started any serious training to master the four elements and defeat the Fire Nation.  Other than that, Bumi never had a confrontation with anyone of significant speed and skill in Avatar.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 26, 2014)

Wan said:


> He kept up with Aang at the very beginning of the series, before Aang had started any serious training to master the four elements and defeat the Fire Nation.  Other than that, Bumi never had a confrontation with anyone of significant speed and skill in Avatar.



He was still an incredibly powerful airbender at the time and a full master at airbending, matched zuko, fought off entire battalions by himself, and only ever really had an issue with Azula.
Aang's also generally portrayed as the fastest character in terms of just pure speed at the time, a result of airbending allowing him to pull off a lot of tricks no one else could - and outright inventing a new airbending technique himself.

Of course, this is still ignoring toph vs. bumi, which, while it was a sillier contest, showed they were evenly matched or close to it - and Toph's pretty high-tier herself.


----------



## AvatarKorra (Jul 26, 2014)

Well then.. im still not convinced a guy with mhs reaction time can beat some teens with elemental attacks. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Caps Shield is 12 pounds.. If tenzin can push a mech into the air 20 feet, he should be able to easily airbend it outta his hands


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 26, 2014)

Magneto can't bend it. Some low level elemental manipulators won't. And Cap is far faster and stronger than them. And also far smarter as well

Doesn't really need his shield to win


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 26, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> Magneto can't bend it. Some low level elemental manipulators won't. And Cap is far faster and stronger than them. And also far smarter as well
> 
> Doesn't really need his shield to win



You know what's next right? "I'm unconvinced magneto can beat a bunch of elemental teens"


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 26, 2014)

Skarbrand said:


> :jordanlaugh



these ATTLA shitstorms remind me of this one thread I was in when I first posted here back in 09. Was a Magneto vs dbz thread. The resentment, downplaying and the general tactics used were the same..granted instead of Wang and company..it was fucking Pencil, TAE and Pencil's sycophant..forget his name. 

different level of terrible but much of the same tools used simply recycled and re-purposed.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 26, 2014)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> You know what's next right? "I'm unconvinced magneto can beat a bunch of elemental teens"



You mean the same Magneto that has relativistic reactions and can pull iron out of your body?

Definitely doesn't stand a chance against Avatar characters.


Seriously, I wonder how these Avatartards would react if they were told that Pokemon are much better at manipulating the elements than benders.

Probably a glorious sight to see.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 26, 2014)

"Prove the magnetism Magneto uses is actual Magnetism"

Coming soon to an Avatar thread near you


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 26, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> You mean the same Magneto that has relativistic reactions and can pull iron out of your body?
> 
> Definitely doesn't stand a chance against Avatar characters.
> 
> ...



Pikachu and X-men TAS magneto vs the Gaang? 

I need to find that scan of Magneto defeating magic with his powers then randomly throwing some dudes house into orbit for no other reason than Magneto felt like being a dick  



GiveRobert20dollars said:


> "Prove the magnetism Magneto uses is actual Magnetism"
> 
> Coming soon to an Avatar thread near you



No! This is Wan we're dealing with! the reincarnation of Commander Sheppard himself! (without the raping of his twelve year old cousin or whatever the fuck that was) 

"prove that Korra can't use spirit bending to seal Magneto's powers!" at the very least.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 26, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> "Prove the magnetism Magneto uses is actual Magnetism"
> 
> Coming soon to an Avatar thread near you



Rob with that foreboding fortune-telling.




The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Pikachu and X-men TAS magneto vs the Gaang?



10/10 match.
Would make and debate in it.


----------



## AvatarKorra (Jul 26, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> You mean the same Magneto that has relativistic reactions and can pull iron out of your body?
> 
> Definitely doesn't stand a chance against Avatar characters.
> 
> ...



Same said pokemon who could easily wipe the floor with cap?Alright then.
Funny how a forum full of comicbook nerds agreed katara manhandles cap but I guess that's irrelevant


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 26, 2014)

It's a good thing no one cares what you think, then.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 26, 2014)

Katara beating Captain America is pure fanfiction.
Much like how Korra beating Cap America is fanfiction.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 26, 2014)

What's next, Avatar can beat Getter Robo?


----------



## AvatarKorra (Jul 26, 2014)

You know you could atleast try not to be a dick when debating


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 26, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> 10/10 match.
> Would make and debate in it.



I'd contribute in!!



AvatarKorra said:


> Same said pokemon who could easily wipe the floor with cap?Alright then.[



Who the fuck are you?



AvatarKorra said:


> Funny how a forum full of comicbook nerds agreed katara manhandles cap but I guess that's irrelevant



...if you're citing comicvine..all I can say is I'm pretty sure 98% of the userbase is heavily inbred and do copious amounts of crack. 



GiveRobert20dollars said:


> It's a good thing no one cares what you think, then.



oh he's one of those?



NightmareCinema said:


> What's next, Avatar can beat Getter Robo?



Master Asia and Master Chuin from the destroyer novels vs the Kaang

come to think of it Chuin vs Korra would be fucking awesome given how hilariously racist and sexist Chuin was. It'd start with Chuin telling Korra to stop dressing like a transvestite and get the fuck back to the kitchen where she belongs and make him a sammich.

When she objects he'd use shinanju to beat her into soup..and then promptly ask what's left of her where her sammich is

I mean inb4Korra can beat someone who can one shot tanks, deflect tens of thousands of high caliber machine gun rounds pilling them in ten neat piles of ten thousand rounds each and see his apprentice land in DC when he's seventy blocks from the airport...

Because you know Korra> the avatar of Shiva's sensei


----------



## Lord Raizen (Jul 26, 2014)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> when you go by their feats in LOK you have no business scaling them at all given how blatantly inferior they are compared to the original cast,
> 
> Fuck even Zuko was jobbing out in to that gang of psycho's compared to how he used to operate.




^ I agree with both of these above statements. The original series has no business being mentioned here, and I was highly ticked off by how quickly Fire Lord Zuko was dispatched. Kind of like how aggravated I was at Tenzin for most of season 1 for his general uselessness in combat. Korra's dad is pretty much the only older character in this series that doesn't complete embarrass himself every time he fights.




Wan said:


> This isn't exactly true.  He wasn't using "nothing more than his agility and martial arts", it was implied that Amon uses his bloodbending subtly to throw off the movements of his opponents so they can't land a hit on him, even when he was keeping his nature as a waterbender secret.



I watched that season at least a couple times through, and I don't recall any such implication. We know what it looks like when characters are being bloodbended, and none of the characters ever expressed any difficulty in moving or controlling their limbs when fighting him. At least not until after his secret was exposed. Before that point he was only using bloodbending during his his little ritual where he took there bending away.



Wan said:


> That isn't really something Captain America can do. Amon also has a feat of dodging point-blank lightning from a firebender, and of taking a lightning bolt straight to the chest from Mako, getting thrown into a wall and getting back up just fine moments later.


UOTE]

Dodging and tanking Mako's lightning, being thrown through walls.. Cap wouldn't even take it seriously. This isn't some peak human we're talking about, Captain America has taken on far worse than anything this Team can offer.


----------



## AvatarKorra (Jul 26, 2014)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Who the fuck are you?
> *New user. Hard to tell am I right?*
> 
> 
> ...



Then again what else would I expect out of marvel's number one PIS character. Oh well


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jul 26, 2014)

Correction: Marvel's number 1 PIS character is Wolverine.


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 26, 2014)

Jobberine


----------



## AvatarKorra (Jul 26, 2014)

Lord Raizen said:


> UOTE]
> 
> Dodging and tanking Mako's lightning, being thrown through walls.. *Cap wouldn't even take it seriously*. This isn't some peak human we're talking about, Captain America has taken on far worse than anything this Team can offer.


Because Street Levelers are something to scoff at.He'd probably be hesitant to kill a teen girl and her friends as well


----------



## Lord Raizen (Jul 26, 2014)

^ No it's Spider-Man, for sure.



safdsvcdf said:


> Cap can not keep up with Peter without it being PIS. It's that same PIS shit that allows Doc Ock and Punisher to handle Peter with ease.



This is half the problem with this thread, people think Cap is some peak human. There is no PIS in Cap keeping up with Spider-man. Cap is not some peak human, like the Punisher. He has just as many metahuman level feats as Parker. 

Spider-Man only outclasses Cap in physical strength and dexterity, not speed or over all combat ability. Hell Cap taught Spider-Man how to fight.


----------



## Wan (Jul 26, 2014)

_Movie_ Magneto would solo Team Korra.  



Lord Raizen said:


> I watched that season at least a couple times through, and I don't recall any such implication. We know what it looks like when characters are being bloodbended, and none of the characters ever expressed any difficulty in moving or controlling their limbs when fighting him. At least not until after his secret was exposed. Before that point he was only using bloodbending during his his little ritual where he took there bending away.



From the end of the episode "Skeletons in the Closet", after Tarrlok had just revealed that Amon is a bloodbender:

Korra: How in the world do we beat him?
Mako:  We can't.  Any attack we throw at him, he'll redirect with his mind.  That's how he's been able to challenge any bender.


----------



## Lord Raizen (Jul 26, 2014)

AvatarKorra;51315907He'd probably be hesitant to kill a teen girl and her friends as well[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Captain America has an intimate knowledge of human physiology and has mastered the manipulation of every pressure point on the body. Even if he didn't want to kill them, it would barely affect his options in combat.
> 
> And if he thought he needed to kill, he would. He doesn't have some strict policy of sparing his opponent at all costs like some heroes.
> 
> ...


----------



## AvatarKorra (Jul 26, 2014)

Lord Raizen said:


> Doesn't really change my point. They still don't have the speed or skill to tag someone like Captain America.
> 
> His combat reactions are at least within the supersonic+/low hypersonic range, more than enough to dodge/defend against there bending, maneuver between them and strike quickly.


They could "tag" cap with a air break dance move.

How do you react to air?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jul 26, 2014)

By being faster than it


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 26, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Correction: Marvel's number 1 PIS character is Wolverine.



bone claws > than a black hole that destroys over a hundred and fifty lightyears.

Never forget!


----------



## Wan (Jul 26, 2014)

Ok, I just watched the latest episode of Legend of Korra, and yeah, it's a bit of a game changer.



At 18:45 Korra sees an explosion and reacts to it.  The camera even shows the reflection of the explosion in her eyes before she's moved to react.  Going by the minimum speed of an explosive gas , that's 1800 m/s, or over 5 times the speed of sound.  It looks like a solid explosive, though, which would be a minimum of 4000 m/s, or over 10 times the speed of sound.  That places Korra in the hypersonic range.  It's a more clean-cut reaction feat than anything in ATLA was.  Now of course it only directly applies to Korra, as it was she who reacted and not any of the others, but just by virtue of being able to hang with Korra and contend with the enemies she faces it has implications for the rest of Team Korra.

How does that compare with Captain America's speed?


----------



## TehChron (Jul 26, 2014)

AvatarKorra said:


> You know you could atleast try not to be a dick when debating



Or you could try to utilize critical thinking in place of substandard attempts at being witty


----------



## AvatarKorra (Jul 26, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Or you could try to utilize critical thinking in place of substandard attempts at being witty


Your a bit late. That's not a issue to me anymore but w/e


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 26, 2014)

Not sure what to make of that.

what are the explosion timing rules again?


----------



## Kazu (Jul 26, 2014)

Has to be a real life explosive material we know the explosive velocity of


----------



## Regicide (Jul 26, 2014)

If nothing else, we can generally assume an explosion is at least traveling at sound speed though, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Fujita (Jul 26, 2014)

That's not any kind of a magical/bending explosion

I think you'd be well justified in using some minimum explosive velocity here, even if you don't know the material. 



AvatarKorra said:


> Well then.. im still not convinced a guy with mhs reaction time can beat some teens with elemental attacks.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



One, you're completely ignoring Captain America's grip strength there. If the shield weighs 12 pounds, but the guy can (hypothetical numbers pulled out of nowhere time) handle up to 1000 pounds of force, the combination of him and his shield is still more than, say, a 100 pound mech. (Not saying the mechs weigh 100 lbs, btw) 

Two... in fiction, mass isn't necessarily proportional to inertia like it is in real life. 



ChaosTheory123 said:


> So long as he can get his shield up to defend, Vibranium apparently has some property to it that completely absorbs kinetic energy, kind of why they can justify him blocking hits from fuckers like the Hulk or Thor (and why we never have to dance around the fact this should be flat out impossible without said property).
> 
> So... yeah, you're missing something.



I'd imagine that this would screw up the airbending quite nicely. 



AvatarKorra said:


> Funny how a forum full of comicbook nerds agreed katara manhandles cap but I guess that's irrelevant



What a fantastic argument for somebody calling themselves AvatarKorra to use  



AvatarKorra said:


> You know you could atleast try not to be a dick when debating



And that's unlikely to happen around here


----------

